# Funniest story of the year!!



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-73086-days0-orderasc-60.html

If we had such a thing as "funniest story of the year" I would nominate Pusser with this one


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-73086-days0-orderasc-60.html
> 
> If we had such a thing as "funniest story of the year" I would nominate Pusser with this one


Love it with a big smile you can imagine it, and that's me with no imagination.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely the other anal stories to do with pre-shuftiscope enemas are worthy contenders.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Let's hear them then


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tell you feel better Barry. :wink: 
But now you have split you topic up.
It was the funniest story I agree a real belly laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh dear, I hadn't seen that - hold on I've got to wipe the tears away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

locovan said:


> Tell you feel better Barry. :wink:
> But now you have split you topic up.
> It was the funniest story I agree a real belly laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


Will that double the input or halve it :?:


----------

